
'The Odyssey' and 'The Iliad' are giving up new secrets about the ancient world - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/09/28/hidden_histories/?page=full
======
yters
So, what does this say about China's current shortage of women?

~~~
randallsquared
Isn't it the common wisdom that China will become more belligerent as that
shortage intensifies?

~~~
netcan
I thought the common wisdom was that Women will need to come from elsewhere.

------
endlessvoid94
this is pretty cool

